
Big data predicts who will be invited for a job interview - Someone
http://discovery.rsm.nl/articles/detail/218-big-data-predicts-who-will-be-invited-for-a-job-interview/
======
a3n
> This allowed Lee to study what recruiters actually valued in a CV, versus
> what they said they valued.

Inhouse recruiters or outhouse recruiters?

